# American and English Expat Community in Argolida region of the Peloponnese



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I am seeking out American, Australian, Canadian and U.K. expats in the Argolid region (Nafplio, Nafplion, Tolo, Argos, Drepano, etc.). I am interested in organizing local cultural events, an English language table, and/or simply meeting up for a coffee. Let me know if you would like to meet up.

All the best,

Shawna


----------



## pbonelli (Nov 5, 2011)

Shawna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am seeking out American, Australian, Canadian and U.K. expats in the Argolid region (Nafplio, Nafplion, Tolo, Argos, Drepano, etc.). I am interested in organizing local cultural events, an English language table, and/or simply meeting up for a coffee. Let me know if you would like to meet up.
> 
> ...


Aloha Shawna,
I am an American coming to visit (for perhaps relocating) Greece for the months April and May. Let me know if your group takes off- would love to join in


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*Nafplion, Greece*

Hi PBonelli,

Thanks for your e-mail. Will you be visiting the Nafplion area? If so, maybe we can meet up for a coffee.

All the best,
Shawna


----------



## pbonelli (Nov 5, 2011)

Shawna said:


> Hi PBonelli,
> 
> Thanks for your e-mail. Will you be visiting the Nafplion area? If so, maybe we can meet up for a coffee.
> 
> ...


I will be in primarily in the Delphi cost area Corinth & Lotruki. I am open to travel and meet up 
thanks for the invite


----------



## eh? (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Shawna, 

I am a Canadian living in Nafplio and would really like to set up a play group for my 1 year old girl. I am also interested in meeting other expats in the area. Let me know. 

eh?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

eh? said:


> Hi Shawna,
> 
> I am a Canadian living in Nafplio and would really like to set up a play group for my 1 year old girl. I am also interested in meeting other expats in the area. Let me know.
> 
> eh?


Hello Eh,

We will be around this weekend (March 24 & 25). Would you like to meet up at a cafe in Syntagmatos Square?

Kind regards,

Shawna


----------



## eh? (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah that would be nice! **************** 


Vicky


----------

